# Thoughts on an old Fisher Mt Tam



## bewheels (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,
I have a 1985-86 Fisher Mt Tam. I bought a one new in 85' but the seat collar separated from the seat tube within the first month. So they sent me an 86' model at the end of 85' because they did not have any more 85' green/yellow fades left to send me.

I rode it all the time for 3 years before it became a back-up bike and lived in the garage up until now. I am considering selling it but am not sure of potential interest or value. The only one I see on eBay is this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-198...e-Shimano-Deore-XT-20-Bike-Blue-/350530183343

Any thoughts or advice?

Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know the value but that ebay seller, BBC bikes, would not be a good reference point for price. He is commonly discussed here and his prices are often 4x the value. Early MTB stuff defnitely has a strong following. You may want to check out the forums at mtbr.com as this would be their specialty. Good luck.


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 17, 2013)

MT Tams can be cool bikes to keep. Do you have any pictures? Also Check the bottom bracket for serial numbers.


----------



## bewheels (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks guys - I will grab some pictures and the serial number and post them back here.


----------



## bewheels (Jul 18, 2013)

*Pictures*

Here are a few pictures of the bike... The reason for the black bars is that Fisher had a recall on their bars. This is the replacement set they sent. They would not send me a matching set.


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 18, 2013)

pictures are nice, did you check the serial numbers?


----------



## bewheels (Jul 20, 2013)

Final go to it. The serial number is "21T45".


----------



## tDuctape (Jul 20, 2013)

Some nice fillet brazed goodness. I really like the green/yellow. 

Keeper.


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 21, 2013)

bewheels said:


> Final go to it. The serial number is "21T45".




Did you happen to see the letters TET some where on the bottom bracket? I would say the value is between $300 and $450 to the right person. GLWS


----------



## bewheels (Jul 22, 2013)

No, the only thing I am seeing is "21T45". 

Thanks


----------



## tDuctape (Jul 24, 2013)

TT didn't make them all


----------



## bewheels (Jul 25, 2013)

Aemmer said:


> TT didn't make them all




Not sure what that means. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 25, 2013)

Some of these early Fishers were welded or brazed by Tom Ritchey or Tom Tesdale who later built classic bikes for other companies. Cool Fisher tho, I would keep it.


----------



## Tin machine (Jul 25, 2013)

*mt TAM score*

I was lucky enough to own one , I was visiting my mother inlaw in a rehab center close to jacksonville beach , while waiting for my wife to finish her visit , I pulled up craigslist ,saw a gary fisher bike on cl , I bought it and another bike both , paid 65 bucks for the bike ....it turned out to be a mt Tam made by TET Tom the frame builder , all black bike with shimano deore xt across the board , one of my alltime greatest scores ....I sold it to a guy in ca for 565 bucks plus shipping , at the time there was one on ebay in mint conditon for 1699.00 ....sweet bike !! some days a diamond ...somedays a stone


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 25, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> I was lucky enough to own one , I was visiting my mother inlaw in a rehab center close to jacksonville beach , while waiting for my wife to finish her visit , I pulled up craigslist ,saw a gary fisher bike on cl , I bought it and another bike both , paid 65 bucks for the bike ....it turned out to be a mt Tam made by TET Tom the frame builder , all black bike with shimano deore xt across the board , one of my alltime greatest scores ....I sold it to a guy in ca for 565 bucks plus shipping , at the time there was one on ebay in mint conditon for 1699.00 ....sweet bike !! some days a diamond ...somedays a stone




I still wish I would have bought that bike! It was a gem.


----------



## tDuctape (Jul 25, 2013)

http://tetcycles.com/bikes/about/


----------

